# Am I charging too much or too little? Or is it just right?



## copperfur (Sep 8, 2008)

I recently opened for fursuit commissions here
http://www.prefur.co.nr

I was looking at other makers and had to ask myself.

1. Is my quality high enough to consider the same price margins as other makers?  (For example, I charge about 250 for a toon head, but I've seen other makers whos heads I feel are of the same, or less of a quality that charge about 400-500 and up. 

2. Are my prices too high? I thought long and hard about how long and how much work I put into my heads and thought the prices I am currently charging were ok. But I never see it from the stand point of someone looking to have their character brought to life.

The only other factor I feel is important when thinking about prices is my experience. I have only made about two heads at this point, both turned out great and I am starting to work on another. I've made hand paws and feetpaws for myself and friends as well as tails. I know I still need to add images to better show my work, but my website gallery I feel gives a good idea of what I am able to do. So maybe my prices are ok for that reason? Maybe I could consider charging more as I gain more experience? 

Even if you've never bought or made a head, Any thoughts or helpful input is MUCH appreciated. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 8, 2008)

Whoah, that's a tough one. I'm no businessman, but I'd advise to do just what you did in the first round - that is, look at the competition. See what prices there are, see what quality comes with it, and if you've got lower prices and/or better quality and/or more features - congratulations, you've got a honest advertising point.

In my experience, however, a lot of fursuit makers treat all customers on case-by-case basis though, which also means specialised prices.

Oh, and your website design is fairly awesome.


----------



## slashersivi (Sep 8, 2008)

I think $250 as a base price for a single-color toony head sounds like a good price... but you should probably charge more for stuff like the moving jaw, following eyes, multiple colors/complex markings, sculpted teeth and such.  Beastcub is the next lowest-priced as far as heads go that I've seen, and she does charge more for the extras, maybe take a look at her pricelist? http://www.beastcub.com/fursuitcommissions.htm

Really I think it comes down firstly to how much you spend on materials (and remember, some colors/types of fur are more expensive so you need to tell potential commissioners that they may have to pay extra for them if that's what they want), then how much time you spend actually working on it.  Don't undersell yourself, you may not get much business at first but fursuits are major investments so you can't expect to get a lot of commissions at once, especially if you haven't made much of a name for yourself.  Then again, if you are willing to work for less (and maybe you are a fast worker so it's not too much of a problem for you) you might be able to target that niche of furs that would really like to have a fursuit but can't afford it (and most of those types start out with partials anyway, I know I did) - in other words, selling for less but making more.  Again this comes down to advertising!  If you attend conventions, consider getting a dealer's table to promote your work, and definitely get some business cards (again, only if you attend conventions, obviously if you don't that would be rather pointless); vistaprint.com often has sales, I bought a bunch of business cards from them (you can even get 250 or so for free, just pay shipping). 

Aaaanyway, I'm a fursuit addict so I'd totally buy a partial from you if I weren't trying to exert a modicum of self-control... $250 really is awfully cheap, but yeah I need to save my money


----------



## copperfur (Sep 8, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Whoah, that's a tough one. I'm no businessman, but I'd advise to do just what you did in the first round - that is, look at the competition. See what prices there are, see what quality comes with it, and if you've got lower prices and/or better quality and/or more features - congratulations, you've got a honest advertising point.
> 
> In my experience, however, a lot of fursuit makers treat all customers on case-by-case basis though, which also means specialised prices.
> 
> Oh, and your website design is fairly awesome.



Hmmm, you have a good point, I think I might keep my prices low for this reason =3 I would love very much to get a good amount of commissions right now, it would help me hone my skills. I most likely will raise my prices after I do a couple of heads, but for now I think I might cater to the less fortunate souls who want a high quality fursuit for little  I don't really charge  extra for moving jaws (all my heads have them) and I guess in a way I charge more for different eyes, since the more realistic the head is the more I charge XD and it's all pretty much because of the eye difference =/ lol.


----------



## copperfur (Sep 8, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> I think $250 as a base price for a single-color toony head sounds like a good price... but you should probably charge more for stuff like the moving jaw, following eyes, multiple colors/complex markings, sculpted teeth and such.  Beastcub is the next lowest-priced as far as heads go that I've seen, and she does charge more for the extras, maybe take a look at her pricelist? http://www.beastcub.com/fursuitcommissions.htm
> 
> Really I think it comes down firstly to how much you spend on materials (and remember, some colors/types of fur are more expensive so you need to tell potential commissioners that they may have to pay extra for them if that's what they want), then how much time you spend actually working on it.  Don't undersell yourself, you may not get much business at first but fursuits are major investments so you can't expect to get a lot of commissions at once, especially if you haven't made much of a name for yourself.  Then again, if you are willing to work for less (and maybe you are a fast worker so it's not too much of a problem for you) you might be able to target that niche of furs that would really like to have a fursuit but can't afford it (and most of those types start out with partials anyway, I know I did) - in other words, selling for less but making more.  Again this comes down to advertising!  If you attend conventions, consider getting a dealer's table to promote your work, and definitely get some business cards (again, only if you attend conventions, obviously if you don't that would be rather pointless); vistaprint.com often has sales, I bought a bunch of business cards from them (you can even get 250 or so for free, just pay shipping).
> 
> Aaaanyway, I'm a fursuit addict so I'd totally buy a partial from you if I weren't trying to exert a modicum of self-control... $250 really is awfully cheap, but yeah I need to save my money



Awwww, thank you, and thank you for plugging my auction!!!  I'll take your advice and stick with low prices for now, and raise them later when I get better, like you said, I think I'd rather get a lot of commissions then none at all  I'm an art student and I have to figure out a way to pay rent every month since I don't have a car to get a job.  THUS the fursuit idea! They are so fun to make and I found they were faster to do then large art commissions, which funny enough we much less income in comparison. XD So far I have already gotten a commission for a toon fox head and tail =3 I hope commissions keep coming


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 8, 2008)

copperfur said:


> Hmmm, you have a good point, I think I might keep my prices low for this reason =3 I would love very much to get a good amount of commissions right now, it would help me hone my skills. I most likely will raise my prices after I do a couple of heads, but for now I think I might cater to the less fortunate souls who want a high quality fursuit for little  I don't really charge  extra for moving jaws (all my heads have them) and I guess in a way I charge more for different eyes, since the more realistic the head is the more I charge XD and it's all pretty much because of the eye difference =/ lol.


Keeping low prices is infinitely annoying, but is often key to getting paid anything at all. There's really no way to charge people for as much as you want, or as much as you think you're worth, or give stuff away for free, anyway. It's all good marketing, really - if you know you have an advantage over other people out there, make sure the client knows about it.

And good luck.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2008)

The Basic for a Realistic head ranges somewhere inbetween 350 and 450 (Materials and Labor included), and it varies with add-ons. 

MY friend and I automatically Include a Moving jaw, Glass or "Follow-Me" eyes in both regular plastic and glass Format, Hand Sculpted jaws and basic two-non complex colors and/or markings with a Balaclava/mesh Hybrid base. It Varies on Makers and depends on how much effort and extra time you are willing to put into it. Some people make toony Affordable, and others go with the best skill they can do faster lest costly.

When I do markings, I charge a little if it is complex, or none at all if it is simple.

I would charge extra if they wanted something more complex, such as electronics and things.

For Prices, I would look at all fursuit makers for some being more pricey and others. Some Fursuit makers rest inbetween the 350 and the 425 range for just a basic head. It Varies. If you think that's what your costume is worth, then charge that much, but be reasonable in your prices because sometimes it determines if people will commission you or not.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 1, 2008)

sell wet clay you scrub


----------



## copperfur (Oct 4, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> sell wet clay you scrub



sell what? I scrub?


----------



## amandalove (Oct 6, 2008)

X]
I dont know much about pricing but your work, in my opinion, is really good quality.
I adore your pink wolf partial, you definitely wear it well.  ^^


----------

